# SEOUL | Jamsil Sports Complex Redevelopment Project | App



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> ok but dear mung choong ssung!
> I wonder why u selling second hand used iphone USB Power Adapter as $10 box?
> It is too expensive! new one is just around 15~20box
> ...


Congratulations you officially named you're a troll without a life. And beg down to us Americans since without us, you'd still be in deep shit


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

inno4321 said:


> http://economy.hankooki.com/lpage/economy/201509/e20150913170811142130.htm
> ^^
> *Today 88 olympic satdium area redevelop BREAKING News official *
> Korea government will be particiapted on 88PLYMPIC stadium redevelop project
> ...


It's not that I "want" to live in Korea, it's that I actually live here, and earn a fairly comfortable salary, with a condo overlooking Gangnam Avenue and Teheran Street Intersection, so I don't need your approval for my "life prospects".

Also, I do speak Korean... which is why I've been able to upload quite a lot of informations regarding projects recently (be it stadia, railroads, skyscrapers, new residential complexes), by digging this information up. My Korean is certainly not perfect, but it allows me to read pretty much any article or material in Korean, and currently date someone who doesn't speak any other language but Korean.
So, for someone who didn't know any Korean less than three years ago and has lived in Korea for less than a year, I'm fairly proud of what I've accomplished so far. But, since my intent on this forum is to actively contribute and not brag about myself, I didn't go around and tell everyone about my life of my Korean skills

And Korean language profficiency is not a requisite for being a good forumer: Seoul_Korea is Italian, and Sr. Horn (active on railroad and subway topics) is I believe spanish, and humptydumpty is probably Austrian (not sure though).

So please, don't play the "superiority" card. You've probably been learning English since Elementary School, going through Hagwon classes, and after probably twenty years, been unable to master the language. That's absolutely not a problem to not be able to speak English perfectly (I make mistakes too), but it becomes one when you use the language to insult people and to discriminate other people based on their Korean language profficiency.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> ok but dear mung choong ssung!
> I wonder why u selling second hand used iphone USB Power Adapter as $10 box?
> It is too expensive! new one is just around 15~20box
> ...


 Wait, did you actually went through the trouble of trying to dig up some dirt on Brian because he disagreed with you? And the only thing you could find was a slightly overpriced adapter for sale...

And yet you said to yourself : "Yeah! That's gonna hurt him big time".


That's P.A.T.H.E.T.I.C...


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
*runner up*



kimahrikku1 said:


> My Korean is certainly not perfect, but it allows me to read pretty much any article or material in Korean, and currently date someone who doesn't speak any other language but Korean.
> So, for someone who didn't know any Korean less than three years ago and has lived in Korea for less than a year, I'm fairly proud of what I've accomplished so far. But, since my intent on this forum is to actively contribute and not brag about myself, I didn't go around and tell everyone about my life of my Korean skills
> 
> And Korean language profficiency is not a requisite for being a good forumer: Seoul_Korea is Italian, and Sr. Horn (active on railroad and subway topics) is I believe spanish, and humptydumpty is probably Austrian (not sure though).
> ...


^^
Hey bro
Am I did discriminate you based on your korean language profficiency? Are you my enemy? like seoul mayor? or we met before? u are just one of SSC member to me. 
and don;t u remember? 
You first said to me "BROKEN ENGLISH" isn't it? You did first complain about my broken english so i reply with your broken korean.
What wrong with u bro?

p.s let clear.. I hate only seoul mayor. bytheway i said before! your signature link didn;t work. but still pop up "404 page not found" when click oh man check signature


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

kimahrikku1 said:


> That's a very simple point...
> 
> The new ballpark is located on the grounds of the current Jamsil Baseball Stadium. Meaning that thefore, for this project to come to fruition, the current stadium would have to be demolished to make way for a new one. That's a 3-to-4 year project, meaning that the Doosan Bears and LG Twins, the most popular clubs in Korea, would find themselves without a stadium. And there are almost no backup options in or around Seoul for these teams for a few years (cramping another team in Gocheok and returning Mokdong to pro baseball for a few years are both terrible alternatives). HUGE loss of revenue for KBO clubs, loss of long-term fan base, and also hurts amateur baseball because Mokdong would be used once again by a pro club.
> 
> ...


You started trolling by talking about the mayor's son. I answered by explaining about the logistics of the Baseball Stadium Project (the cestlavie point that you didn't get initially), and mentioning specifically that we were not interested in your political opinions on this thread. Then you went overboard and started to insult me and Brian for no reason.



> Please someone translation this guy's blow :nuts:
> I can't understand how like this kind of guy who want to live and earn the salary money in korea they don;t speaking korean and don;t reading korean?
> Man you LEARNING KOREAN LANGUGE N read korean news man rather NAG every time lol





> ok but dear mung choong ssung!
> I wonder why u selling second hand used iphone USB Power Adapter as $10 box?
> It is too expensive! new one is just around 15~20box
> discount plz
> http://market.heykorean.com/home/detail/65912


 Now, that is what I call trolling

And rest assured, I have zero interest in sending you PMs to argue about politics with you.

And regarding the signature link, I replied to you personally on the post to try and figure it out. You might have missed that post. I'll edit the signature as well, but I'm not sure it will solve the problem, please let me know.

EDIT : You've edited your message regarding broken English. I didn't mean to be disrespectful, but I genuinely have trouble understanding some of your messages. Especially went you start political tirades or disparaging other members. But, my goal was not to attack or hurt you in any way and I'm sorry if I offended you


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> Hey bro
> Am I did discriminate you based on your korean language profficiency? Are you my enemy? like seoul mayor? or we met before? u are just one of SSC member to me.
> 
> p.s let clear.. I hate only seoul mayor. bytheway i said before! your signature link didn;t work. but still pop up "404 page not found" when click oh man check signature


As a matter of fact, you did : 


> Please someone translation this guy's blow :nuts:
> I can't understand how like this kind of guy who want to live and earn the salary money in korea they don;t speaking korean and don;t reading korean?
> Man you LEARNING KOREAN LANGUGE N read korean news man rather NAG every time lol


 Also, why the hell would I want to have any enemy on this forum... this is exactly that... a FORUM. Stop labelling people as enemies or friends. Life is not black and white and everyone should be entitled to their opinion.

But since I'm not here to argue, here is the link that seems to be working.

Please tell me if it works for you. And let's stop arguing. Thanks


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
ONE OF THREE WINNER



kimahrikku1 said:


> EDIT : You've edited your message regarding broken English. I didn't mean to be disrespectful, but I genuinely have trouble understanding some of your messages. Especially went you start political tirades or disparaging other members. But, my goal was not to attack or hurt you in any way and I'm sorry if I offended


That is point man
onething is sure that I had been/have been/will be really fury hate seoul mayor. cause that s** *f b** hate my city.
this is not about politic but about skyscraper n seoul project.
I don;t care about religion or politic issue. cause I'm a INDIVIDUALIST not collectivist.

disparaging? oh man 
about second hand $10 iphone usb adapter. oh man brian 
I protected him when he attacked in LWT thread by other members. don't u remember? I am a real man. man become closer each other with fight.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> ONE OF THREE WINNER


Three winners?! Seriously? That is odd. Now why would there be three winners of a design competition when there would be only one winner?


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Jim856796 said:


> Three winners?! Seriously? That is odd. Now why would there be three winners of a design competition when there would be only one winner?


That's just a shortlist... They've narrowed it down to 3 projects. Further evaluation will be required before they pick the actual winner.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Jim856796 said:


> Three winners?! Seriously? That is odd. Now why would there be three winners of a design competition when there would be only one winner?





kimahrikku1 said:


> That's just a shortlist... They've narrowed it down to 3 projects. Further evaluation will be required before they pick the actual winner.


LANGUAGE barrier.
these are three 우수작(good rendering) i translation it as winner.
cause seoul choose these three rendering as most top good suggestion among them 
also there are no winner 
competition finish theses are final result. 

now seoul under making master plan based on these rendering


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
HYUNDAI 526M *88OLYMPIC STADIUM 5~60FL!!!!*


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Seoul Mayor Park Won-Soon has today reaffirmed that the city will build a new domed baseball stadium in Jamsil in replacement of the 26,000-seater current ballpark.

The final plans have not been released, but the stadium would likely be built over the Jamsil Students' Gymnasium, home of the SK Knights (basketball team).

The mayor has stated that it would truly be a dome stadium, has Seoul's brand new domed ballpark, the Gocheok Skydome, was initially planned as a open-air then half-domed stadium, and has been fairly criticized since its opening : seating, parking, dome structure,... not to be unexpected when a stadium plan changes so many times during the course of its construction.

The Doosan Bears and LG Twins would still play at the current Jamsil Baseball Stadium while the new ballpark is going to be constructed right next to it.

This is part of the greater Jamsil Sports Complex redevelopment project, but it seems from the few reports that I've seen that this stadium is being planned kind of independently from the rest of the project.

Although there is no timetable nor design yet, the original 2014 design had plans for a 40,000-seat stadium, so this is probably still the target capacity as of late 2015

http://www.newspim.com/news/view/20151224000496


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

So here it is! 
As you can see in the renderings, the familiar 105 floor GBC stands next
to this colossal redevelopment project.
The height of the HOTEL is reported as being circa 50 FLOORS. If all the buildings in the renderings are to scale
that hotel should be 200m+. If everything ends up happening as seen in the images, man...looks like we're in for a "legendary" development.

According to Yonhap News, construction will begin on 2021 and end in 2025.

Both articles published on April 2, 2016.

Chosun Daily
http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2016/04/02/2016040200206.html

Yonhap News 
http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2016/04/02/0200000000AKR20160402034200004.HTML


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

I saw the article yesterday.

Two things to note :

1/ First, it's "interesting", to say the least, that these renders come out 11 days before the legislative elections. There might be a bit of smokescreen there.

2/ That being said, a 2021 date for the start of construction is actually realistic... Because we're so used to buildings that are to "start construction" within 6 months, and the thing drags on for years and years. So that might be a good thing that they're not pretending to rush things here.

Also, the completion date is 2025 for the entire project, but the target date for the baseball stadium is 2023 (and maybe for other structures as well).

http://sports.news.naver.com/kbaseball/news/read.nhn?oid=023&aid=0003160485


----------



## humptydumpty7 (Nov 25, 2013)

great news! this looks very promising!


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

hopefully such a important project must stop under now crazy mayor's regime but what can i do?

Jamsil can develop more grand scale than above plan. but I have no choice 

let's expectation something new.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

hhhhht5 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
*today confirm rendering *
yy by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
u6 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
more detail sources below



humptydumpty7 said:


> great news! this looks very promising!


yea
many seoul project just proposal
but this jamsil project promising cause hyundai pay $2billions. So this project no doubt.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

cost 2.8 billions usd
1 billions from hyundai donation
other cost civil investment

1500 rooms hotel
250 rooms youth hotel

new baseball stadium 35,000 seat where can enjoy han river view
100,000㎡ floor area exhibition,convention facility 
underground olympic highway and tanchun to make pedestrian friendly and Marina


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

ht56 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

MICE site:




























http://ar-studio.co.kr/#portfolio


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Rebuilding of Jamsil Students' Gymnasium*

Seoul Metropolitan Government and Seoul Office of Education have announced that the new Jamsil Students' Gymnasium (home of the SK Knights) would be built on the grounds of the Jamsil Sports Complex, on a ground located between the Olympic and Baseball stadiums (near the Fire Station and car parks, just next to the Tancheon river). In most of the previous renders of the new project (which were just visions but were never supposed to be the final plans), the site was the location of the new hotel.

The city had planned to relocate it to either Changdong or Jeonnongdong (both in North-East Seoul), but the Office of Education refused, so Jamsil Sports Complex it is.

Construction is scheduled to start in H2 2020, and the demolition of the existing and dilapidated Gymnasium will begin one year later in 2021.

There are still issues left to be discussed regarding financing, but apparently they're nearing an agreement.

What's interesting is what it means for the whole project. the plans were initially to have one arena (on the site of the existing Jamsil Arena) on the Sports Complex grounds. Does it mean that there will be two arenas instead, or just one but west of the Olympic Stadium? If there's only one arena, will they have the capability of hosting two basketball teams (Samsung Thunders as well), as well as other events in a state-of-the-art building? If there's two, it will reduce the space available for the rest of the project (MICE, Hotel, Tower...), so that's also a concern.

My impression is that even SMG doesn't know at this point. I don't really know what the best option would be either.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Announcement of Winning Project for Jamsil Olympic Stadium remodeling*

The rebuilt stadium will be under-construction from 2021 to 2024. The capacity of the stadium will be kept at 60,000, which is the threshold for a stadium to be the main venue of the Olympics.

The auxiliary stadium will also be rebuilt, as well as a Youth Hostel (135 rooms). There will also be an open-air concourse around the main stadium.

Interestingly, the location of the auxiliary stadium seems to contradict the previous news of the rebuilding of Jamsil Students' Gymnasium at (or near) that location.

SMG is managing this whole project as fairly separate projects: burying highway, Olympic Stadium Remodeling, Reconstruction of Jamsil Baseball Stadium and Jamsil Students' Gymnasium (and Jamsil Arena?), construction of MICE, construction of Trade Tower.

Most of the projects will be built at slightly different moment, especially because some stadiums and arenas can't be demolished until the replacement is built (or the pro teams would have nowhere to go). So expect additional adjustments in the future to the various locations and timelines of each "sub-project".

Overall, as someone who's usually fairly skeptical and cautious, I must say the renders look fantastic. The main frame of the stadium is preserved, so there is a continuity with the existing stadium, but at the same time the new stadium feels really more modern and much improved. The surrounding concourse and the green space around it is also great. Don't pay too much attention to areas further from the stadium on the renders (tower, pier, new ballpark...) are this is not part of this project, so the design will be chosen later.

I'm very ecstatic. Hope everything goes as planned 





































http://www.newsis.com/view/?id=NISX20180516_0000310817&cID=10801&pID=10800






















































































































http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/JVFj/12035


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Reconstruction of Sports Complex roads underground*

One of the main components of the project is the reorganization of the roads surrounding Jamsil Sports Complex, and the digging of tunnels to take the traffic underground to free up space for pedestrians.

This is extremely important as while transportation to the area is good (subway station on line 2 and 9, expressway junction, plenty of buses on Olympic-ro), the area is cut off for pedestrians. On the north side, it is cut off from the Jamsil Hangang Park by Olympic Avenue, on the South side by Olympic-ro (with no pedestrian crossing), on the west side by two large streets, the Tancheon car park and river, and on the East side it only communicates with the Jamsil LLL's, which is strictly residential.

So the goal is to open the Sports Complex to its greatest assets on the North (Jamsil Hangang Park, which is fairly badly developed right now) and the West (towards Gangnam and the Samseong-dong area, which will become more important with the Hyundai GBC and Yeongdeungdaero Transfer Project), by rebuilding the roads underground. It will also give more room over ground to redevelop the complex, which is already quite dense and could become even more so if the site also hosts a MICE facility, an hotel and a tower.

The budget for the digging of tunnels and overall rerouting of traffic will be 600 millions USD, the plan will be finalized this year and construction is scheduled to start in H2 2019m with completion planned for 2023.

I think this is a crucial project and the good news is that compared to the previous plans, its scope has been modified:
- As planned, the Olympic Avenue will be covered under ground and Sports Complex will be connected to Jamsil Hangang Park.
- More ramps will be added to Tancheon IC and Sincheon IC (as it was only possible to change roads to go one way)
- The East Tancheon road (just west of Sports Complex) will be dug underground for 550 meters, instead of the previously planned 365.
- The West Tancheon road (on the Gangnam side of Tancheon river) will not be dug down but be rebuilt as a pedestrian
- The road west of the old Seoul Medical Center Gangnam Branch (Bongeunsa-ro 114-gil) will be extended from 2 lanes to 4 to compensate for the suppression of Tancheon West road. As you know, Seoul Medical Center Gangnam Branch is currently being sold by Seoul, and will bridge the area between Hyundai GBC and Sports Complex if a bidder is found)
- A pedestrian bridge will be built between Sports Complex and the lot of the Seoul Medical Center Gangnam Branch










http://news.hankyung.com/article/2018052969981

http://www.edaily.co.kr/news/news_detail.asp?newsId=03899926619213840&mediaCodeNo=257&OutLnkChk=Y


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
If new seoul mayor elected and his ambitious project(*571km* the digging of the tunnel to take the railroad underground) completed then this project become "joke"

and moreover plus other candidate suggested *mega "road under ground"* project it included most huge car road of seoul such like 올림픽대로, 경부고속도로etc !

If these two project combine then Seoul become tremendous changed as pedestrian city!

In any case Seoul will big changed if new seoul mayor elected except now nonsense mayor
Now mayor didn;t suggest any mega project about seoul. lol
he just as vision 도시재생 it is just painting on the wall of old houses n small repair work. that is all. prohibited skyscraper. lol
that is reason why now seoul become get old&slummy. and population plunged and global cities's outlook rank plunged from 10 to 38 lol


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Jamsil Olympic Stadium Remodeling*

Not a big update, but the city is currently benchmarking the Seoul World Cup Stadium (in Sangam) for ways to generate additional revenue out of the Olympic stadium, and is currently considering including a hypermarket on the site of the stadium (below the stands, like in the World Cup Stadium).

The city hopes to complete its final plans for the stadium remodeling by May 2021, and finish the renovation project by 2024.

http://news.mk.co.kr/newsRead.php?year=2019&no=94810


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Architectural Competition for the rebuilding of the Hangang and Tancheon parks near Sports Complex (Ecological and Leisure-Cultural Waterfront Space in Seoul International District)*

As part of the greater Sports Complex redevelopment project, Seoul Metropolitan Government has announced the plans for an architectural contest regarding the recreation of the Hangang and Tancheon parks. Also, as part of the architectural project, a pedestrian bridge is also to be included between Tancheon and the hospital lot in Gangnam which is planned to be redeveloped as well.

The request for qualification is to be submitted by August 23rd, while the actual competition will be held between August 29th and November 22nd.

The goal will be to start construction by June 2021, for a completion in 2024.



















https://www.ajunews.com/view/20190729081315065

https://www.yna.co.kr/view/AKR20190727027100004?input=1195m

http://biz.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2019/07/29/2019072900907.html


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
sounds good


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

The list of applicants for the Design Competition has been finalized, with 7 approved submissions:

Group Han Associates Consortium, Now Architects Consortium, Seoyeong Engineering Consortium, Shinhwa Consulting Consortium, Yooshin Consortium, Gustafson Gurthrie Nichol Consortium, Topotek1 Gmbh Consortium

The actual competition will be held until November 22nd.

http://www.lak.co.kr/news/boardview.php?id=7390


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

https://www.mk.co.kr/news/realestate/view/2019/10/851527/

The Korea Development Institute (PIMAC) is to publish its study on the business eligibility of the Jamsil MICE complex by December 2019. Past cost-benefit analyses showed a value greater than 1, so it is likely the project will go ahead as planned. I'm guessing we'll see proper renderings of the MICE complex starting next year.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Architectural Competition for the rebuilding of the Hangang and Tancheon parks near Sports Complex (Ecological and Leisure-Cultural Waterfront Space in Seoul International District)*
> 
> As part of the greater Sports Complex redevelopment project, Seoul Metropolitan Government has announced the plans for an architectural contest regarding the recreation of the Hangang and Tancheon parks. Also, as part of the architectural project, a pedestrian bridge is also to be included between Tancheon and the hospital lot in Gangnam which is planned to be redeveloped as well.
> 
> ...




Winning Project selected, by Now Architects Consortium (including Winy Maas, who did Seoullo 7017, and three Korean architectural firms).


I think the design is quite fantastic, I especially like the pier. Of course, we'll have to wait until it's completed to see how it fully is.


Right now, the target is for the construction to start in June 2021 and to be completed in 2024.


With the Yeongdongdaero Transfer Center, the Hyundai GBC, this project, the new MICE complex with the new Trade Tower, the remodeled Olympic Stadium and new baseball park and arenas, they will be so many changes to the area. I can't wait. It seems that finally, 2020 is the year that some actual construction will start (with Hyundai GBC and Yeongdongdaero Transfer Center), with the Sports Complex to follow soon afterwards.
























































































































































https://project.seoul.go.kr/view/viewDetailAward.do


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Initially reported by Victoria 123 in the Seoul Projects & Construction thread:



Victoria123 said:


> I posted this here a few months ago: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1846766&page=4
> 
> It was reported a few days ago that the project passed the cost-benefit analysis and the analyses for "economic implications, policy, and distributed development" so it's likely that a convention center, a 39 floor office building, and a hotel will be built.
> 
> ...


One change is that the reported height of the tower is now only 39 floors (probably slightly below 200 meters), while they had announced back in the days a target height of 300 meters. No matter what, this is a very important step nonetheless. Right now, while Sports Complex has a lot of "visitors" who attend sporting events or concerts, it's not a lively area at all. There is nothing besides the disjointed sporting areas, and all of them out fairly outdated by modern standards. With large car parks, bad connectivity to Gangnam, this section of the Hangang Park being on of the least inviting and no commercial area, sports fans and concert goers did not stroll around the Sports Complex area. The renovation of the Olympic Park will allow it to host more important events, and the reconstruction of the baseball stadium near the river will be fantastic for this ballpark which already welcomes over 2,000,000 baseball fans per year. Likewise, the two basketball/multi-purpose arenas merging into a new, slightly bigger one makes perfect sense. With the rebuilding underground of the expressway and the new connections to Gangnam, it will become much easier for people to access it. But probably, the best way to increase the foot traffic will of course be the new MICE complex.

It's good to see that construction will begin as early as 2022. But I'm curious how they will manage the construction though... They won't be able to demolish the ballpark until a new one gets built, and they won't be able to demolish both arenas (maybe one) until the new one is built either. For the Olympic Stadium, since the stadium has no major tennant, it would be easier to start the construction right away, but I'm very curious about how they'll manage to do it all in a couple of years, including the construction of the new park, the tower, the rebuilding of the expressway.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Seoul City planning to start construction in late 2022*

Seoul City announced last week its plans for the project timeline. Apparently, the Korean Development Institute recently completed its study on the eligibility of this project for private financing and management of the project.

The city will define by the end of this year the bid to select a private partner, and the actual partner is expected to be selected in the first half of 2021 for a start of a construction in late 2022.

I'm nonetheless very curious (if not concerned) about how the construction would be done, with many moving pieces. Right now, they have only selected the plans for the park area and the remodelling of the main Olympic Stadium. The final plans for the baseball stadium (35,000 seats), the indoor arena (11,000 seats), the swimming pool (5,000 seats) as well of the MICE and the Hotel buildings have not been announced, and I don't exactly know when they are expected to be. Is it after the selection of the preferred development/construction partner or before?

But even once everything is settled, it will be a game of musical chairs to build all these different elements. Among the first things they will have to complete is the rebuilding of the roads underground, as the parks and the pedestrian connectivity probably can't be conducted before. Before they build the MICE, they will also need to have completed the new Jamsil Ballpark, which will need to be completed in the early phases of the project. They will also need to build the indoor arena before they demolish both the existing Jamsil Students Gymnasium and the existing Jamsil Arena. They can probably demolish 1 if needed right now (with the two KBL teams moving into the same arena for a couple of years or one team temporarily relocating elsewhere, kind of what they did in the V-League when they renovated Jangchung Gymnasium). I also believe that they can just close down the swimming pool right now, because it would be a smaller inconvenience.
But overall, I think that construction will need to begin with the heavy tunneling work, as well as the construction of the new ballpark (which would take at least 3 years) and arena (maybe 2 years). And only once these two are somewhat completed will they be able to truly build the MICE/Tower/Hotel complex. The exact phasing has not been decided, but it is a very complex project, as it involves rebuilding existing sporting venues which are all used and for which there are no clear alternatives for relocation.

We will see, I'd be very curious to see what the construction timeline could be, with all these parameters to take into account.


















잠실운동장 일대 '스포츠·컨벤션 단지'로…2022년 착공 목표


[땅집고] 서울 송파구 잠실종합운동장 부지에 스포츠 복합시설과 전시·컨벤션 공간 등을 조성하는 '잠실 스포츠·마이스(MICE) 민간투자사업'이 ..




realty.chosun.com













잠실운동장 재개발 본격화에...정부, 투기방지 기획조사 착수


잠실 스포츠·MICE 민간투자 사업 조감도./자료제공=서울시서울시가 잠실종합운동장 부지 일대에 스포츠와 전시·컨벤션(MICE) 시설을 구축하는 사업에 대해 민간투자사업 적격성 조사를 마쳤다. 서울시는 이르면 내..




www.sedaily.com













잠실종합운동장의 변신 가속…서울시, 내년 사업자 선정


잠실종합운동장의 변신 가속…서울시, 내년 사업자 선정, 잠실 마이스 사업 민간투자적격성 조사 마쳐 2022년 하반기 착공…"투기 방지 대책도 시행"




www.hankyung.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Project approved by the city council, construction to start in March 2023*

After a year of relative inactivity regarding this tentacular project (which includes a major renovation of the Olympic Stadium, the construction of Korea's largest baseball stadium, the construction of Korea's largest indoor sports arena, the rebuilding underground of highways, the building of a new large park and a waterfront marina, a large MICE complex, and a new skyscraper), there was some major development lately, as the city council (still held by the democratic party, although it's a project in which the city council and conservative mayor Oh are likely to be able to work together) voted on May 4th (Happy Star Wars Day!) to approve the plans for the construction of this project.

Tenders will be prepared this month, and a preferred bidder for the development of this project is expected to be selected by October. Construction is currently planned to start in March 2023, although that could of course still change.

Related to this project, there were also some good news for the Yeongdongdaero Underground Transfer Complex, which will start construction in the coming months, as I reported (SEOUL | Yeongdong-daero Underground Complex | App). As for the Hyundai GBC site though, it's still unclear if the construction will get delayed by scaling down plans or not.


















잠실 마이스개발 물꼬 트였다…상반기 영동대로 환승센터도 착공


[서울=뉴스핌] 김성수 기자 = 고(故) 박원순 전 서울시장이 계획한 대형 프로젝트 중 하나인 서울 잠실 마이스(MICE, 회의·관광·전시·이벤트) 복합단지 개발에 물꼬가 터졌다.박 전 시장 사망과 정부의 고강도 부동산 규




www.newspim.com













잠실 제2코엑스 9부능선 넘었다…2023년 착공


장기 표류중이던 `MICE 사업` 여당 다수인 서울시의회 통과 이르면 10월 우선협상자 선정




www.mk.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Approval by the city committee of the new Jamsil Baseball Stadium*

The city committee has also approved the construction of a new baseball stadium to replace the current Jamsil Baseball Stadium, which was built almost 40 years ago. The new ballpark would be bigger, with a size of 35,000 seats. Interestingly, it would be built right next to and facing the Han River (closer to the river compared to the picture below), which would allow some home run balls to end up in the river to be chased by fans (similar to the McCovey Cove of Oracle &T Park in San Francisco, so the park would not be a domed stadium.

However the project has not been completely approved yet, as the position of Mayor Oh is unclear regarding this project. Also, during his campaign, he promoted the creation of a new domed ballpark on the site of the Changdong Train Depot which is planned to be relocated. Mayor Park had previously envisioned the creation of a bio complex, but Oh Se-hoon is proposing this ballpark instead. I'm not sure what to think of this... Overall, Seoul definitely needs a bigger and newer baseball stadium. Many people want this a dome but I think that an open-air stadium would be just fine, especially if it has the cachet of being on the Han River. A retractable roof would be the best, but it's very expensive so is less likely. As for a new stadium in Changdong, I do have some doubts. Would a Changdong Ballpark replace Jamsil? In this case, it would be a shock as Jamsil has been the center of Korean baseball for a long time. Jamsil is also much more accessible, with the neighboorhood being dense and its also near Gangnam (which is practical for night games after the end of the work day). Changdong is quite far away, and the area is residential and not so dense (its almost in the outskirts of town). Obviously the neighborhood is improving, and it will soon have the Seoul Arena, but I think that the demographics are quite different. Seoul Arena will mostly be a music venue, and its location won't really be an obstacle for K-Pop fans who would pay a more expensive ticket and go there only occasionally for a concert or two. But for baseball, the teams have to rely on fans who can come to the stadium often, and for them, having to go all the way across town will not necessarily be worth it especially since the games are on tv anyway. There's also the second option of building both stadiums and only relocate the Bears or the Twins instead of both teams. That would allow to keep a team and stadium in Jamsil and have a bigger geography-based rivalry. But of course, that would be expensive to have 2 teams and split the ticketing and advertising revenues between 2 stadia. One last option would be to build the stadium as a stadium not for a pro-team, and instead as a "neutral home" for the National Team (WBC, Premier12), or for a minor league team or some amateur baseball events (especially high school baseball), while having the stadium be multi-use, to host other sports or non-sporting events. But that could be a bit of an overkill to build a dome stadium in Changdong if it doesn't host professional games frequent (although it could allow to take over games from Mokdong Baseball Stadium, which could then be redeveloped into something else).

We will see... but in any case, a new Jamsil Baseball Stadium is almost sure to happen, as it would be almost impossible to redevelop the Jamsil complex without demolishing the current stadium.


















한강에서 홈런볼 잡는다? 잠실야구장 이전 계획 통과 - MK스포츠


매경닷컴 MK스포츠 뉴스팀잠실야구장 이전이 포함된 ‘잠실 스포츠·마이스(MICE) 복합공간 조성사업 계획안’이 서울시의회를 통과했다.계획안에 따르면 잠실야구장은 올림픽 주경기장 북서쪽으로 옮겨져 3만5000석 규모로 지어진다.잠실야




mksports.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Failure of first tender, new tender to be issued*

The first tender to decide on a preferred bidder for the development and construction of this project apparently failed back in June, and the city has therefore issued a new tender very recently. To proceed, 2 bidders were needed, but only one, a consortium led by the Korea International Trade Association, participated. A second consortium led by Hana Financial Investment was also expected to participate, but it held out. It seems that Hana's decision to not bid was mostly strategic to wait for a more favorable second bid, so it doesn't look like this will be a significant setback.

With the second tender, the plan is now to select a preferred bidder by this November, to then sign a final contract in the second half of 2022, with actual construction to start in 2023.









미뤄진 2조 프로젝트 ‘잠실 마이스 사업’…누구 품에 안기나


경제 · 금융 > 경제동향 뉴스: 서울시가 초대형 민간투자 사업으로 진행하는 ‘잠실 스포츠·MICE(마이스) 복합공간 조성사업’이 최초 제안자인 ‘한국...




www.sedaily.com













2조 넘는 ‘잠실 마이스 민간투자사업’ 맞대결 예고







www.dnews.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Official Proposal from the Korea International Trade Association*

The Korea International Trade Association consortium, which also includes Hyundai E&C, Lotte E&C, POSCO E&C, GS E&C and SK Ecoplant has released its main renders for the development of the Jamsil Sports Complex MICE redevelopment project.

The project will include the renovation of the Jamsil Olympic Stadium, the construction of a new 35,000-seat ballpark, a new 11,000-seat arena, a 900-room hotel, and a 120,000sqm MICE area. It would also include a metaverse-related space developed by Nexon, as a Air Taxi (UAM) developed by Hyundai.

It's not entirely clear on the picture what is what, I think that the hotel would be the smaller tower just West of the Main Stadium, with the tower on the South End would be the new Trade Tower, for which the height had previously been planned to reach 300 meters.

The main MICE Center will be on the East side. There are 2 buildings which look like arenas, a bigger one just SW of the Stadium, and a smaller one on the NE. I guess that the 11,000-seat arena will be on the SW, and from my understanding of the previously announced plans, the complex would also include a swimming pool and a smaller gymnasium, so maybe that's the building in the NE.

Or maybe the building in the NE is the main arena and the one in the SW is part of the MICE complex but not an arena. It's still not completely clear at this point.


















한화 컨소시엄, 잠실 마이스 사업에 도전장


한화그룹이 HDC그룹과 손을 잡고 ‘서울 국제교류복합지구 잠실 스포츠·마이스 복합공간 조성사업’ 수주에 나선다.‘서울 국제교류복합지구 잠실 스포츠·마이스 복합공간’이 추진되는 서울 송파구 잠실동 일대. (사진=한화건설)한화그룹은 ‘서울 스마트 마이스파크’ 컨소시엄(한...




www.edaily.co.kr













무역협회, 2조원대 '잠실 마이스 복합공간' 사업에 출사표


[서울=뉴시스] 박정규 기자 = 잠실 종합운동장 일대를 종합 전시·컨벤션 시설로 조성하는 '잠실 스포츠·마이스(MICE) 복합공간 조성 민간투자사업' 수주전에 한국무역협회가 현대건설, KB그룹 등과 함께 참여한다




newsis.com













[단독] 하나금투 컨소, 넥슨과 손잡고 2조 규모 잠실 마이스 추진


단독 하나금투 컨소, 넥슨과 손잡고 2조 규모 잠실 마이스 추진




biz.chosun.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Consortium led by Hanwha E&C and Hyundai Development Company selected as preferred bidder for development of MICE Complex*

Following up on my post above, regarding the bid by the Korea International Trade Association, it has been announced a couple of days ago by Seoul City that the preferred bidder for the development of this project will be the other consortium. This consortium includes Hanwha Group (39%), Hyundai Development Company (20%), as well as other construction companies such as Jungheung Construction, Woomi Construction and Kumho E&C, and financial firms Hana Financial Investments, Shinhan Bank, IGIS Asset Management and HDC Asset management.

Following the selection of this consortium, the schedule will be for negotiations between Seoul and the consortium to begin in January 2022, and to conclude this agreement in the first half of 2023, before starting construction in the second half of 2023. So the timeline is slipping a bit further, which is always annoying, but at least this new announcement represents a significant milestone.

The value of this whole project is at around USD 2bn, but I think that it's excluding the renovation of the Olympic Stadium, the park project and the nearby road improvements which are not included in the scope of this project (and which should begin construction earlier as early as 2022).

The scope of the project and what it will include is overall similar to the other consortium, as the specifications had been set by the city. So it will include a new 35,000-seat ballpark, a 11,000-seat arena, a 900-room hotel, a new tower of around 300 meters, and a new MICE Complex of 120,000sqm. I do not know exactly how it's included in this project, but I think that a 5,000-seat swimming pool is planned as well.

They're also talking about making this project carbon neutral, as well as including Urban Air Mobility as part of the project

As for the design, of course it's difficult to compare at this point as we can only work with a couple of renders, but the winning design does seem a bit more ambitious, a bit more green and with a clearer grand vision, highlighted by the curved alley going all the way between the future Tancheon pedestrian bridge and the future Jamsil marina, passing between the Olympic Stadium and the MICE complex.

Also interesting is that the renders actually do include in the background the Hyundai GBC as three smaller towers of around 250 meters, rather than the 569-floor tower. Of course nothing has been firmly decided yet one way or the other.

It's also a new success for the 2 main partners of this consortium, which have been successful recently, as the Hanwha Group is currently working on the Seoul Station North Redevelopment (SEOUL | Seoul Station North Development | 182m | 40 fl |...), the Suseo Station Area Development (SEOUL | Suseo Station Area Complex Developement | 37 fl...) and the Daejeon Station Redevelopment (https://www.skyscrapercity.com/thre...m-u-link-development-69-fl-x-4-pro.2278249/); while Hyundai Development Company is leading the development of the Kwangwoon University Station Train Depot Development (SEOUL | Kwangwoon University Station and Train Depot...), the former Yongsan Rail Hospital Redevelopment (SEOUL | Yongsan Former Hospital Reconstruction | 34 fl x...) and the Cheongna Medical Complex Town.



























HDC-한화 컨소, '잠실 마이스' 사업 우선협상대상자 선정


[서울=뉴시스] 홍세희 기자 = 서울시가 10일 HDC그룹, 한화그룹, 하나금융투자가 주축이 된 '서울 스마트 마이스 파크 컨소시엄'을 잠실 스포츠·마이스 복합공간 조성 민간투자사업 우선협상자로 지정했다




newsis.com













한화-HDC 컨소, 잠실 스포츠·마이스복합공간 조성사업 우선협상대상자로 선정


한화그룹은 한화그룹, HDC그룹, 하나금융투자로 구성된 한화 컨소시엄이 '잠실 스포츠..




www.dt.co.kr













한화·HDC컨소 "잠실 마이스 복합사업, 2023년 하반기 착공"


사실 앞에 겸손한 민영 종합 뉴스통신사 뉴스1




www.news1.kr













한화-HDC컨소 '잠실 마이스' 우선협상대상자로 선정


[파이낸셜뉴스] 서울시는 지난 10일, 한화그룹·HDC그룹·하나금융투자가 주축이 된 한화 컨소시엄이 잠실 스포츠·마이스 복합공간 조성 민간투자사업의 우선협상자로 선정됐다고 13일 밝혔다. 잠실 마이스 복합공간 조성사업은 서울 송파구 잠실종합운동장 일대 약 35만㎡의 부지에 전시·컨벤션..




www.fnnews.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Detailed renders of the winning project:








































































































__





Daum 카페






cafe.daum.net


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Here are a couple of updated renders about the project, very similar to the ones above, but slightly different:























__





Daum 카페






cafe.daum.net


----------

